# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Սպորտ >  Լող

## քաղաքացի

Ի՞նչ կարծիքի եք: Արդյո՞ք Հայաստանում զարգանում է լողը, թե՞ ոչ:

----------


## John

Կարծում եմ լողը զարգանում է ծովափնյա ու շոգ երկրներում, իսկ Հայաստանում շատերը նույնիսկ լողալ չգիտեն, իսկ ովքեր էլ որ պարապում են՝ ժամանակի ընթացքում հասկանալով, որ լողը իրենց համար ապագա չի՝ այսինքն լողը դիտարկում են որպես հոբբի, այլ ոչ թե մասնագիտություն: Հետևաբար Հայաստանում լողը իմ կարծիքով ապագա չունի, քանի որ բացի նշված պատճառներից ևս մեկը կա՝ պետությունը ուշադրություն չի դարձնում լողին՝ որպես մարզաձև:

----------


## քաղաքացի

> պետությունը ուշադրություն չի դարձնում լողին՝ որպես մարզաձև:


Ես լրիվ համաձայն եմ Հովսեփի հետ հենց դրա համար էլ "Ոչ" եմ քվեարկում:
Հայաստանի լողի չեմպիոնը աշխարհի մրցույթներում նվաճում է 60-70-րդ տեղերում, մոտ 150 մասնակցից: Հայաստանի համար վատ չի  :Ok:

----------


## docart

> Կարծում եմ լողը զարգանում է ծովափնյա ու շոգ երկրներում,


Շատ սխալվում ես, թե լողը կարող է զարգանալ միայն ծովափնյա ու շոգ երկրներում.
Լողի զարգացման համար պարզապես անհրաժեշտ է նորմալ փակ լողավազան և ներդրումներ: Քո կարծիքով, Շվեյցարիան, որ ծով չունի, կամ ել ասենք Նորվեգիայում ցուրտ է, լողը զարգացած չէ? Պարզապես այն մեծ ներդրումներ է պահանջում, իսկ մեր աղքատ պետությունը դեռ շատ ավելի լուրջ խնդիրներ ունի լուծելու...

----------


## Angelina

Ես շատ եմ սիրում լողը: Ես  պարապում եմ լող և շատ մեծ տեղ եմ տալիս լողին: Կարևորը ձեռք ես բերում լավ կառուցվածք:

----------


## Արամ

Ես ել եմ համաձայն դր հետ բայց Հայաստանում լողը իմ կարծիքով շատ երկար ժամանակ կպահանջվի որ զարգանա:

----------


## Taurus

դեկտմբերի 7-10 Հելսինկի, ԵՎրոպայի առաջնություն, Հայսատանը ներկայացնում է 1 մարզիկ՝ Միքայել Կոլոյանը: Նա մասնակցելու է 50,100 և 200 մետր դիստանցիայով մրցումներին ազատ ոճով, հաջողություն մեր մարզիկին: :Smile:

----------


## քաղաքացի

> դեկտմբերի 7-10 Հելսինկի, ԵՎրոպայի առաջնություն, Հայսատանը ներկայացնում է 1 մարզիկ՝ Միքայել Կոլոյանը: Նա մասնակցելու է 50,100 և 200 մետր դիստանցիայով մրցումներին ազատ ոճով, հաջողություն մեր մարզիկին:


50-ը և 100-ը արդեն լողացել է։ Ինչքան գիտեմ 50 մետրի Հայաստանի ռեկորդը, որը պատկանում էր իրեն, նորից է անցել։ 
Հյաստանի 50 մետրի ռեկորդը 25 մետրանոց ավազանում, ինչքան հիշում եմ, 24.00 վարկյան էր, իսկ դեկտեմբերի 7-ին նա սահմանել է 26.96 վրկ.։ 100մ-ը՝ 51.55 վրկ.

Հ.Գ. Կոլոյան չի, Քոլոյան ա։  :Smile:

----------


## քաղաքացի

Միքայելը Քոլոյանը ցավոք չի անցել հաջորդ փուլ, բայց նա սահմանել է Հայաստանի 50մ, 100մ և 200մ-ի ռեկորդներ։ Այսպիսով՝
50 մետրը = 23.96 վրկ
100 մետրը = 51.55 վրկ
200 մետրը = 1:52.57 վրկ

----------


## Shushan

Ոչ: Որովհետև  Հայաստանում  քիչ  կան   լողի  դպրոցներ:

----------


## քաղաքացի

Մարտի 25-ին Մելբուրնում (Ավստրալիա) FINA-ի 12-րդ առաջնությանը մասնակցում են 3 հայ մարզիկ: Նրանք լողալու են հետևյալ հեռավորությունները:

*Ազատ ոճ*
Միքայել Քոլոյան 50մ, 100մ, 200մ
Հարություն Հարությունյան 50մ, 100մ

*Բրաս*
Արամ Նազարյան 50մ, 100մ

----------

total_abandon (20.10.2012)

----------


## քաղաքացի

Նազարյան Արամը 100մ բրասը լողացել է 1:12.21
Քոլոյան Միքայելը 200մ ազատ ոճը լողացել է 1:55.99

Առայժմ այսքանը… լավ չեն լողում  :Nono:

----------

total_abandon (20.10.2012)

----------


## քաղաքացի

Միքայել Քոլոյանը Մելբուռնում կոտրել է Հայաստանի 3 նոր ռեկորդներ:
50մ   - 24.67 վ
100մ - 53.01 վ
200մ - 1:55.99

Հարություն Հարությունյանը անցել է իր անձնական ռեկորդներին:
50մ   - 24.71 վ
100մ - 54.93 վ

Շնորհավորում եմ:

Հ.Գ. Մելբուռնի աշխարհի առաջնության մրցումները տեղի են ունեցել 50 մետրանոց լողավազանում, ի տարբերություն եվրոպական առաջնությունների՝ 50մ:

----------

total_abandon (20.10.2012)

----------


## Սամվել

> Միքայել Քոլոյանը Մելբուռնում կոտրել է Հայաստանի 3 նոր ռեկորդներ:
> 50մ   - 24.67 վ
> 100մ - 53.01 վ
> 200մ - 1:55.99
> 
> Հարություն Հարությունյանը անցել է իր անձնական ռեկորդներին:
> 50մ   - 24.71 վ
> 100մ - 54.93 վ
> 
> ...


Ժողովուրդ Բա ինչի Չեք Գրում որ տեղ են ընկել Ամաչում եք  :LOL:  :LOL:  :Blush:

----------


## քաղաքացի

Մոսկվայում կայացած աշխարհի գավաթի առաջնությանը մասնակցում էր Միքայել Քոլոյանը, ով հանդիսանում է Հայաստանի լողի չեմպիոն և ռեկորդակիր:
Նա շատ լավ արդյունքներ ցուցաբերեց սահմանելով երեք նոր Հայաստանի ռեկորդներ:

50մ ազատ ոճ - 0:23.47
100մ ազատ ոճ - 0:50.86
200մ ազատ ոճ - 1:50.23

Ընդհանուրի մեջ (50 հոգուց) նա գրավել է 20-րդ տեղը:

Մաղթենք նրան հետագա հաջողություններ:  :Ok:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Լողը ապագա ունի հայաստանում, որովհետև *Հայաստանի ապագան պայծառ է*, ու ամեն ինչն էլ ունի ապագա Հայաստանում :Tongue: : 
Իսկ զարգանու՞մ է  արդյոք այն հայաստանում այս պահին: Դե եթե դատենք լողավազանների թվի ավելացմամբ, կարելի է ասել, որ լողը ավելի մասսայական է դառնում (որպես սիրողական սպորտաձև), բայց չէի ասի թե զարգանում է, քանի որ միջազգային մրցաշարերում մեր մարզիկները առայժմ հաջողությունների չեն հասնում:

----------


## Kheranyan

Ես կասեմ ԱՅՈ, լողը ունի ապագա, պարզապես պետք է այդ սպորտաձևին վերաբերվել ավելի լուրջ, կատարել լուրջ ներդրումներ և այն հաստատ կզարգանա: Ես համաձայն եմ docart-ի հետ, լողը կարող է զարգանալ ցանկացած երկրում և ամենևին պարտադիր չի որ տվյա երկիրը լինի ծովափնյա: Ես անձամբ լողորդ եմ եղել և ոչ թե սիրողական այլ պրոֆեսիոնալ, սակայն չեմ շարունակել լրջորեն զբաղվել լողով և բավարարվել եմ միայն Հայաստանի չեմպիոնի կոչումով: Ես Միքայելին շատ լավ եմ ճանաչում, մենք միասին մարզվել ենք, և ես անչափ ուրախանում եմ նրա հաջողություններով, քանի որ նա ներկայիս անբարենպաստ (իհարկե խոսքս լողի պայմանների մասին է) պայմաններում, կարողանում է բարելավել իր արդյունքները: 
Լողը այն միակ սպորտաձևերից է, որը չունի բացսական ազդեցություն մարդու օրգանիզմի վրա և նույնիսկ երկար տարիներ պարապած  պրոֆեսիոնալ լողորդները լողը թողնելուց հետո ոչ մի բացսական ազդեցության չեն ենթարկվում, ինչը չես ասի շատ ու շատ այլ մարզաձևերի համար: 
Հ.Գ  Զբաղվեք լողով, սիրեք լողը, քանի որ այն շատ առողջարար և անչափ գեղեցիկ սպորտաձև է: :Hands Up:

----------


## Chilly

> Մոսկվայում կայացած աշխարհի գավաթի առաջնությանը մասնակցում էր Միքայել Քոլոյանը, ով հանդիսանում է Հայաստանի լողի չեմպիոն և ռեկորդակիր:
> Նա շատ լավ արդյունքներ ցուցաբերեց սահմանելով երեք նոր Հայաստանի ռեկորդներ:
> 
> 50մ ազատ ոճ - 0:23.47
> 100մ ազատ ոճ - 0:50.86
> 200մ ազատ ոճ - 1:50.23
> 
> Ընդհանուրի մեջ (50 հոգուց) նա գրավել է 20-րդ տեղը:
> 
> Մաղթենք նրան հետագա հաջողություններ:


Մաղթենք...  :Wink:

----------

